# Profile views to posts ratio



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I notice that most times I look at a girls profile on here, she has high amount of profile views, seemingly regardless of how many or few posts she has.

Guys' profiles seem to be the opposite, unless they're doing a lot of messaging on profile pages.

Let's see if there is any truth to this.

Look at your profile and divide your number of profile views by your total posts. Right now I have 443 visits and 729 posts so I'm about 0.6.

EDIT: As people have pointed out, there are lots of other variables besides male or female, as well as view count only dating back to the new site format. Obviously any "conclusions" made here will come with an asterisk.

*As of 3/8/2010:*
*26 out of 37 or 70% of guys are less than 1.0*
*14 our of 27 or 52% of girls are less than 1.0*
*Not much disparity really.*


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> ????


Wait for the poll!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

It seems to be mostly related to how many pictures a person posts in the picture thread. People who have a picture of themselves for their avatar get more views too. 

If someone makes an interesting/intelligent post, I will look at their profile. I'm also intrigued by interesting avatars and usernames. But I think the girls probably do get more views overall, just because guys are more likely to look at a pretty girl's profile than girls are to look at a guy's. That's just my opinion anyway.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> It seems to be mostly related to how many pictures a person posts in the picture thread. People who have a picture of themselves for their avatar get more views too.
> 
> If someone makes an interesting/intelligent post, I will look at their profile. I'm also intrigued by interesting avatars and usernames. But I think the girls probably do get more views overall, just because guys are more likely to look at a pretty girl's profile than girls are to look at a guy's. That's just my opinion anyway.


That's pretty much what I was thinking.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

237 profile views / 3046 posts = 0.078 I will be impressed if anyone can beat that. :b

To be fair, the current number of profile views only takes into account the views you've had since this current version of SAS has been up and running. If you add up all the views I've had from all the previous versions of SAS I'd have well over 1000. My ratio would still be <0.5 but whatever.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ShyFX said:


> 237 profile views / 3046 posts = 0.078 I will be impressed if anyone can beat that. :b


you beat me to it.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4422/1625 = 2.72

Interesting... I don't think that's very much considering I've been here over a year. Then again I don't really know what's average.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> People who have a picture of themselves for their avatar get more views too.


I noticed that as well. The majority of my views are from when I had myself as my avatar.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

.8


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> 4422/1625 = 2.72
> 
> Interesting... I don't think that's very much considering I've been here over a year. Then again I don't really know what's average.


4422!!!!!!! That is a lot.
I've been here for 2.5 years and have 442 views. So I've been here twice as long and have one-tenth the views lol.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> It seems to be mostly related to how many pictures a person posts in the picture thread. People who have a picture of themselves for their avatar get more views too.
> 
> If someone makes an interesting/intelligent post, I will look at their profile. I'm also intrigued by interesting avatars and usernames. But I think the girls probably do get more views overall, just because guys are more likely to look at a pretty girl's profile than girls are to look at a guy's. That's just my opinion anyway.


(1.16)

I agree with tutli on all counts.

One thing to keep in mind is that many profile views might be due to friends. (i.e. they are not all unique individuals contributing to the count) I visit friends profiles every once in a while (e.g. if they have albums, and they update them, or whatever).

I think Leonardess' number will be _hilarious_, considering she's got 50k+ profile views. :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Lateralus said:


> 4422!!!!!!! That is a lot.
> I've been here for 2.5 years and have 442 views. So I've been here twice as long and have one-tenth the views lol.


Well I talk a lot of crap on here so I think that's probably why. :lol



pollster said:


> (1.16)
> 
> I agree with tutli on all counts.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Lateralus said:


> 4422!!!!!!! That is a lot.
> I've been here for 2.5 years and have 442 views. So I've been here twice as long and have one-tenth the views lol.


Yeah, but as everyone knows, tutliputli is HOT. I'm sure the minute she posted any of her pics all the men rushed to view her profile. :b

Sorry, I don't mean that to sound like you're not hot, Lat. But I just think the men are more quick to chase after the hot young girls like that.

BTW, I just viewed your profile Lat. Nice album! And I do think you're very good looking as well. You keep yourself in great shape (which is more than I can say). Love the black and white photo!

* I hope you don't mind that I posted this, because now your profile views might increase substantially.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

2.42, i guess people are interested in seeing what I have to offer.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Well I talk a lot of crap on here so I think that's probably why. :lol


It's your drunk posting, tutli. Hilarious.



quiet0lady said:


> Interesting.....So... I guess my views are based purely on my outrageously intelligent posts (haha not :b), visitor messages, and the fact that I'm female perhaps?


Do you ever chat? Because perhaps that impacts on profile views as well.

Anyway, I really do think that being female and being under 30 makes a huge difference. Which are stats that anyone can see anytime someone posts (assuming they've indicated their age).


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

pollster said:


> Yeah, but as everyone knows, tutliputli is HOT. I'm sure the minute she posted any of her pics all the men rushed to view her profile. :b
> 
> Sorry, I don't mean that to sound like you're not hot, Lat. But I just think the men are more quick to chase after the hot young girls like that.
> 
> ...


Bahahaha, thanks dear!! :teeth Yeah, Lateralus is stupidly good looking. Maybe the guys view more profiles in general, particularly those of the girls who post a lot of pictures. I look at a few profiles regularly but mostly just those of friends.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

pollster said:


> It's your drunk posting, tutli. Hilarious.


That would explain about 4000 of the profile views.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

irishK said:


> 3,124 / 399 = 7.83
> 
> Here since November
> 
> Im not great at math but that hardly seems right


I believe that would be due to the fact that you post quite a few pictures and you are very beautiful


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

If you go on someone's profile and hit Refresh over and over it will make their profile views go up every time, which is dumb.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

irishK said:


> No- I think maybe I talk too much. That's alot of posting in 4 months.


Ah, well maybe it's a bit of both then. 



njodis said:


> If you go on someone's profile and hit Refresh over and over it will make their profile views go up every time, which is dumb.


Yeah, but why would you go to someone's profile and click refresh over and over again? :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

0.64.

I agree about the posting pics leading to higher views thing. Definitely.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

^^^ i haven't posted one pic... theory is true though.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments pollster and tutliputli


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

MichaelWesten said:


> Or just post controversial stuff. People love to visit your profile when you do that.


Probably true lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

MichaelWesten said:


> Or just post controversial stuff. People love to visit your profile when you do that.


Yeah, that's another factor.

Also, people will flock to your profile if you come across as a total arsehole. It happens with trolls.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

.15

I'm an idiot and accidentally voted for >.5


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I dunno if my results count, considering how low my post count/profile views are but im at over 2


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I ended up with a 2.49, mostly because I don't post all that much.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm around 0.2 views per post.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

0.12

Not surprising I guess.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

0.18, or about 1.2 views per day since the site switched over (I think it was Nov 2008?).

I suppose 568 isn't too bad given that I don't talk to people outside the forums, don't have many friends, and am not overly interesting. Overall, I don't really give people a reason to visit my profile. I've always had a picture of myself as an avatar, but I don't know if that's helped or hurt~

This would be more interesting if this site's view counts were actually accurate. Refreshing increases views. As does clicking on certain parts of a profile (like if you go to the second page of visitor messages). 

Another factor in your view count is probably whether or not you're visible on the site (I'm invisible). I usually check out profiles of people who show up on my recent visitors list - can't do that with invisible visitors.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Another factor in your view count is probably whether or not you're visible on the site (I'm invisible). I usually check out profiles of people who show up on my recent visitors list - can't do that with invisible visitors.


Definitely. Any time I see someone new has visited my profile, I go visit theirs. However, my setting is on invisible mode. So I'm, well, invisible (save for any posting I do).

So basically I can stalk people and nobody will be the wiser. :b

ha ha. jk. (although I guess it _is_ true.)


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

2,222 / 344 = 6.46


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

It is about 0.6


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm at about .4, which seems about right, and equal to my confidence level. It's hard having a secret identity.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

tutliputli said:


> Also, people will flock to your profile if you come across as a total arsehole. It happens with trolls.


No, it doesn't work.


----------



## fd000 (Oct 31, 2009)

4.9
but i don't think it's related to any interesting posts i've made, seeing how i don't post much


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

There are so many factors. If you don't post much and live in chat, then you will get a lot of views from people being interested in you from your chat shenanigans and so forth.

For me, well I am a post spammer xD

0.8!


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I've got you all beat for being unpopular!

116 views / 2,770 posts =

0.042


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

^ Nope, that would be me. 0.02 lol


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

You two should say you're posting bikini pics in your profile. That will shoot that number right up, haha.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

shyvr6 said:


> You two should say you're posting bikini pics in your profile. That will shoot that number right up, haha.


If that's what gets your profile views up, I think I'll pass. :teeth


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Been here for about 10 months. 255/721 = .35


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

188 posts / 202 profile views = 0.93 ratio


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

What's the point of all this stuff? Another reason to measure just how unpopular we are?

Lovely.

0.3


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Keep in mind Lateralus, that some people are working out the inverse of your ratio :lol.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

0.12


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

0.33


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Bah, why did you post this? Until I got control of my brain I was telling myself I need to start posting less to have a better ratio. I should be above caring about these kinds of trivial things!


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

lonelyjew said:


> Bah, why did you post this? Until I got control of my brain I was telling myself I need to start posting less to have a better ratio. *I should be above caring about these kinds of trivial things!*


I couldn't agree more. And everyone else should feel the same way.

It's a mildly interesting experiment at best. Nothing more.

Getting a large number of profile views isn't going to cure my anxiety and depression, and suddenly make my day to day life any better or worse than it is right now.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I got 1.somethingsomething. I think since my profile is private now less people look at it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

MichaelWesten said:


> He never said it would. It was simply a question he was curious about. It's in the voting booth section for a reason. You guys are taking this thing way too serious.


You're actually taking what she said too seriously.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

MichaelWesten said:


> He never said it would. It was simply a question he was curious about. It's in the voting booth section for a reason. You guys are taking this thing way too serious.


I didn't mean to imply that's what _he_ was thinking.

I was making a comment about me. I tried to start a new paragraph to emphasize that - I guess I should have made it more clear.

And yes, I understand this is a poll and to be taken lightly. :roll Give me some credit. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

NO, YOU'RE a TOWEL!!!!!!


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

MichaelWesten said:


> Look, you don't have to harass me. In all honesty, I'm just trying to bump up my page views. Nothing gets them up like controversy.


Oh, well why didn't you say so to begin with? I would have made my reply much much more inflammatory in that case.

:b

But then I'd probably get an infraction or banishment. Such a risk...


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh, and I was going to view your profile actually. Funny.

Now I'm going to avoid it just to spite you. hee hee.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

646/1131 = 0,57


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

0.49668142


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

0.84 views per post

I am mostly in chat though.


----------



## mixolydian (May 23, 2009)

253 views to 109 posts = 2.32. I rarely post though and the profile views would be boosted by the fact I frequent chat.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

nightrain said:


> 5,523/ 1,261 = 4.37
> 
> I used to post lots of pictures, and I go out of my way to meet new people on here.


5000+ views. That's incredible. How does it feel like to be on the top of the popularity heap looking down on us mere mortals? 
My ratio is a 0.6 :b, probably due to the unbelievable amount of rubbish posts I make.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

1.56


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

154/305= .50


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

.41

Did I pass?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

0.47.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

1.26


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

1.19


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

.68. I think I can improve it though by visiting everyones profiles. I tend to look at people that look at me. Maybe others do too.

Crap!!! by posting this it made my number go down. Quick, someone go look at my profile!!!


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

1296 views / 471 posts = 2.75

I must be overpoweringly feminine. Interesting.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^You're beautiful.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

tlgibson97 said:


> Crap!!! by posting this it made my number go down. Quick, someone go look at my profile!!!


Done!

I laughed at your dating status, considering your fears over your wife visiting SAS. :b


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

5,169 profile views/25,675 posts = .20


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> 5,169 profile views/25,675 posts = .20


Wow, that's a lot of both. You're one of the ones that would have a ton more views if this site format dated back to when you joined.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

pollster said:


> Done!
> 
> I laughed at your dating status, considering your fears over your wife visiting SAS. :b


Ha, I had to go look to see what I put on there. I don't even remember doing it  I woundn't trust what I put for body style either. Everything else is true though.

The vew count has gone up by 10 though so a few people must have checked it out. Go see for yourselves  Raised my ratio by .01.

Hehe, I don't leave my wifes side long enough to be unfaithful. Heck, I'm at work now and I could probably throw my soda bottle and hit her.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dunno what happened, but I went from 2.5 to 6.54:boogie


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

161 / 3161 = 0.05 

And all of that in 2.25 years. Yup, it's official. I'm one of the guys this site could do without.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

3.673

I used to post alot of messages in other's profiles and send pms, I guess that's where the views come from. 

I also unwittingly made an over 9,000 comment in the 'how many pageview's have you got' thread, and gained an extra 1,000 views from others refreshing on my page XD


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

8.16


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

8.54


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

^people must like you. 


Mine is 0.091 lol. I don't care.


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

102 posts
278 views

2.73% yo


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

3,333/2,867 = 1.16


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

1,984 / 1,087 = 1.78


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I hate math.
-___-
Damn me and my dyscalculia.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

0.25


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

1.008253095


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

6335/15697=.403580302


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

1305/160= 8.2


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anonymid said:


> I'm around 0.2 views per post.


Wow, my ratio has doubled in the last six months. I'm now up to 0.425 views per post.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

shyvr6 said:


> 0.12


Six months later and mine is 0.13.

I feel so popular now.


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

0,84


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

831 / 562 = 1.479

Hrm. Must be my beard pics. Keeps 'em coming back for more.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8,000 or so views to over 50,300 posts.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Male
0.629


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

5138/4651 = 1.105!


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

740 views / 1533 posts = 0.4827


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

1,195 views / 442 posts = 2.70

What is the point of this?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> 831 / 562 = 1.479
> 
> Hrm. Must be my beard pics. Keeps 'em coming back for more.


I know I do


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

0.59 up from 0.57 yesterday. I feel so popular.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

2,258/804

2.80


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

emerge said:


> 102 posts
> 278 views
> 
> 2.73% yo


2.75% now. I'm bored so I revisited this.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

emerge said:


> 2.75% now. I'm bored so I revisited this.


It's a ratio not a percentage 

/smartass mode off!!

/runs


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

5'168 views/2'288 posts, I win. Keep the views coming pervs....

(Hope that last comment doesn't make my view count go down! Who am I kidding, perverts can't resist their pervish nature )


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

354 views/2165 posts= ~.16...meh


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

113 views 207 posts 0.55


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

0.83


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

People who post lots of pics of themselves get the most views, especially if they are good looking.

I know if I had been posting mad pics of myself I would easily have 10k views by now.

lol I am kidding!


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

1206/52 = 23.19
Probably because of massive profile views from brianwarming
lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

9399/2931 = 3.20


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Cerberus said:


> .073
> 
> Am I winning?
> 
> I've never been popular among any group of people EVER, so I'm not surprised in the slightest. Also, even though I've posted a fair number of pics, I still don't have many profile views. I guess I'm not all that good looking either. Whatever. It's business as usual.


Not that this number should be thought to be a measure of anything important, but I think it's skewed to the low side for long time members. I'm pretty sure post count goes back through a couple of generations of board host changes, but views only go back one? If that's right, people here before the last change carried post counts with them that newer members won't have, while views are on a level playing field.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------

